# Rasberry Pi 3 model B



## minimike (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello

I've got a raspberry got PI 3 model B since this morning  After a search, there seems to be no official and not even unofficial images available. FreeBSD 11 wouldn't shocking me. I don't need HDMI, but however full network stack, Ethernet and Wi-Fi. It would be awesome if it could anywise working. Know anyone more?

Many greetings,
Darko


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2016)

ARM64 support is still under development. There are some development boards that work to some extend. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm64


----------



## frastohms5472 (Sep 14, 2016)

I gotta Pi 3 model B also! I can not get it to boot!


----------



## frastohms5472 (Sep 14, 2016)

Blinking red light; solid red light then; then back to blinking red light! I guess I have power; but nothing on my TV screen!


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone tried these ARM64 images? Pi3 will boot off USB.
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/


----------

